# Danish folding bike



## tango021 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello all members,

I recently view at a relative's work an exemplary of a military danish folding bike from the 1950's.

It seems that only 500 model of that particular bike was made, based on the ww2 BSA folding bike.

You can find more informations about this bike here : http://velosolo.co.uk/danish-parabike.html
http://velosolo.co.uk/danish-parabike.html
The guy tells me that he wants to sell the bike and is asking CHF 850 (around 860 US dollars) plus the costs of shipping (the bike is in Switzerland / Europe). I don't know if the price is ok, but as I can quickly see, the bike is complete and all seems original.

If somebody is interrested, maybe I can help to make the link with the seller. Here are some pics taken with my mobile (the bsa on the left is sadly not for sale ...


----------

